# Surplus Cars



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

I am looking to buy a reliable car or SUV. I noticed some ads describing surplus cars from Japan for around 200k-250k. Anyone have any experience with these cars? Seems like a very good price for a late model car.

DrMark


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Cars coming from Japan will be right hand drive. With the Philippines driving on the right they're not much use!


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Surplus vehicles from Japan have been converted, the steering column transferred from the right side to the left side. I had a 2011 Honda Fit in Davao City for about 6 months. I always had the understanding that converting these vehicles made it "unbalanced"..........but after driving this Honda Fit, rather aggressively at times, I felt pretty comfortable with the driving, steering, braking systems.........and it was peppier than those crazy taxis, so easy to pass. I never felt any "unbalance" while driving. Also, surplus vehicles are widespread in the Philippines with many repair shops if needed. I didn't have any problems.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Good buy*



DrMark said:


> I am looking to buy a reliable car or SUV. I noticed some ads describing surplus cars from Japan for around 200k-250k. Anyone have any experience with these cars? Seems like a very good price for a late model car.
> 
> DrMark


They sell surplus refurbished and refitted trucks with Air-conditioning and some have hydraulic cargo lifts, several different styles to choose from, they run from 200,000 - 350,000 peso's, real nice but the smaller Japanese units, some are 4 wheel drive, trouble is they only fit a tiny person, real cool looking, the larger units are perfect, can't beat the price either, I wouldn't want to waste 1,000,000 peso's a tiny brand new car.

Parts are plentiful for Jeepeny's and rebuilt trucks and easy to find or fabricate, if you buy a brand new SUV, Van you're stuck without parts and may end up having to order online, real expensive.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

For myself, I would not entertain any surplus vehicles from Japan for 2 reasons;

1. The locals do not do factory conversions from right to left very well and I have seen some nasty accidents.

2. I would also try to get a geiger counter and check the vehicle out first. There are a lot of vehicles that got flooded in that Tsunami with irradiated water. I have heard rumors but can't confirm. 

It seems to me that the Philippines is the dumping ground of crap 2nd hand vehicles for SE Asia.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> 2. I would also try to get a geiger counter and check the vehicle out first. There are a lot of vehicles that got flooded in that Tsunami with irradiated water. I have heard rumors but can't confirm.



Now that's one thing I would've never considered....


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

jon1 said:


> For myself, I would not entertain any surplus vehicles from Japan for 2 reasons;
> 
> 1. The locals do not do factory conversions from right to left very well and I have seen some nasty accidents.
> 
> ...


WOW........thanks for that info about possible radiation. I didn't even think about that, but now I have little doubt that the Philippines will certainly be the recipient of 1000's of these vehicles at very low prices, just to get rid of them. 
I remember an incident in the US, specifically the south, where severe flooding occurred, and afterwards lots of these "flooded cars" were being sold to unwary buyers. People complained, which got the government involved, and forced these sellers to NOTIFY buyers that these cars were flooded.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

George6020 said:


> I remember an incident in the US, specifically the south, where severe flooding occurred, and afterwards lots of these "flooded cars" were being sold to unwary buyers. People complained, which got the government involved, and forced these sellers to NOTIFY buyers that these cars were flooded.


You will also see this here after a significant typhoon. Just get out and about after a severe flooding and look at all of the vehicles opened up, and drying out. Then in about 1 week you will see the same vehicles for sale all cleaned up.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

The importation of these CARS has been halted in Subic and most of the other ports. This is according to one of the dealers we visited in March. He has about 5-10 cars left so those are probably the bottom of the barrel that have not sold. I think I read somewhere that one port still gets CARS.

Trucks, buses and heavy equipment are still allowed, but I'm not sure what small vehicles might be considered part of that group, if any.

I would never buy one for all the reasons stated. My bro in law was interested but he ended up getting a great deal on a car model that might interest you. He got a 2007 Hyundai Accent with a bit over 100k km, diesel for 250k. Runs strong and great diesel economy. I think he got it for about 50 k less that market value because he bought it from his tenant right before he was leaving to live in Davao.


----------



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

Always get great advice here. Geiger counter? WOW! Never thought of that one

Dr.Mark


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Lets not get paranoid here. You don't need a Geiger counter. The tsunami did not have radioactive water in it. The radioactive water came out after the tsunami and went straight into the oceans. Philippines has got customs is already out there with Geiger counters on imported fish and goods from Japan. Anything radioactive Japan bulldozed straight into the Pacific. 

The surplus vehicles are generally okay. Many come from Philippines companies who are upgrading their fleets as the Philippine economy continues to heat up.

Just don't eat tuna from black market importers (the guys selling fish on their bikes) and you're okay.


----------



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

From a local's point of view: Surplus cars from japan are considered on a lower level than a 2nd hand car acquired locally. Thus the price difference. The conversion done to the car involves the steering wheel and gear boxes which are critical when driving on high speeds or cornering. Conversions are done by questionable mechanics/equipment. This could lead to fatal accidents. Imagine driving the zigzag road on mountanous baguio and the welding of the steering gear box breaks off? 
Another possible problem is the availability of some parts. if the said car model was not marketed here, then no parts back up anywhere. Eg. Glass panels, tail lights, etc. 
My brother has one. A pajero 3 door. We bought it in subic port years ago. First problem encountered was the aircon. Its not getting cold enough due to improper conversion.
HTH.


----------



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

Another problem encountered by these surplus cars are dealing with the traffic authorities. Knowledgeable filipino drivers know how to read plate numbers. Meaning if a pajero's plate number starts with letter C or R, then it came from Subic. If it starts with B, then it is from Cagayan. Subic and cagayan were the primary ports for surplus car imports. I've heard of some cars on the road stopped by the police to check if the driver has the documents indicating the surplus car has been paid its tax duties. Avoid those plate numbers. Better to buy a good low mileage 2nd hand car. Best is if you or a friend knows the seller personally.


----------



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

*Great Info*

Everyone here is a wealth of information.... Very helpful. I am thinking that a good second hand car may be the best choice. But that leads to another question...flooding.

A lot of cars get flooded out during a typhoon. Is there a foolproof way to tell if a car was under water at some point in its life? I hate to just take the owners word for it. 

Thanks again


----------

